# New pics of my herd lol....



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Please excuse the fact that I am completely covered in drool and dog hair :/ oh and the fact that I look like a fat ass walrus lmao!!!!

Cap'n Morgan





































Gator mouf


















Puppy kisses are the bestest!




































Envy Skyy




























Hennessy (Gator mouf) and Belvedere




























Cash





































Whiskey Slayer





































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

Morgan is awesome!


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Jesus...... lol


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Finally  lol where's Buffy????

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

Cap'n Morgan's coloring is just awesome, and ya gotta love a handsome, heavily marked blue dog like Slayer! Cute 'herd'.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

hashbrown said:


> Morgan is awesome!


 I'm pretty fond of him myself lol. His markings are so cool. I'm starting to wish I named him "XX" because he reminds me of the guy in all of the commercials.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Cain's Mom said:


> Finally  lol where's Buffy????
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


We ran out of time. The kids were screaming to go to the park. She's coming soon though 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Pink said:


> Cap'n Morgan's coloring is just awesome, and ya gotta love a handsome, heavily marked blue dog like Slayer! Cute 'herd'.


Thank you! He was my first bully and while I'm not overly fond of blue he's an amazing dog. I just found out today he's an XL not a standard lol. I had no idea how much he's grown. He's around 21 inches tall.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Jesus...... lol


Lmao I've missed being able to take pics!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JohnsDaddy (Oct 15, 2013)

Keep em coming Paola!


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Princesspaola21 said:


> We ran out of time. The kids were screaming to go to the park. She's coming soon though
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sighhhh I guess I can wait lol. They're all looking good though! Slayer has gotten HUGE.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Cain's Mom said:


> Sighhhh I guess I can wait lol. They're all looking good though! Slayer has gotten HUGE.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Right!! I'm like where the hell did you come from??? He's one of the sweetest of the bunch too.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

And those airmaxs are so comfortable!!!!! I collect bball shoes but wear running shoes lol


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> And those airmaxs are so comfortable!!!!! I collect bball shoes but wear sunning shoes lol


Sunning shoes...that's a new one lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Right!! I'm like where the hell did you come from??? He's one of the sweetest of the bunch too.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You are so close. I'm gonna come steal them for a day lol. But I'll leave a note. So you won't be wondering 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Cain's Mom said:


> Sunning shoes...that's a new one lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Dick......lol


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> And those airmaxs are so comfortable!!!!! I collect bball shoes but wear running shoes lol


Yes the air max are amazing!!! I have several pairs.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Cain's Mom said:


> You are so close. I'm gonna come steal them for a day lol. But I'll leave a note. So you won't be wondering
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I wish somebody would've left a note when they took Bullet :/ still no sign of him.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Dick......lol


 eh I've been called worse lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Princesspaola21 said:


> I wish somebody would've left a note when they took Bullet :/ still no sign of him.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 I know. I check Craigslist and my email incase someone emails me from the post too.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Awesome looking dogs!

Cap'n Morgan has the best coloring! Are his eyes gray/light blue ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Aww you have a beautiful pack, I love all the pictures!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

DieselsMommie said:


> Awesome looking dogs!
> 
> Cap'n Morgan has the best coloring! Are his eyes gray/light blue ?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you  I get sooooo many comments on cap'n lol. I picked him the day he was born when he appeared solid blue. Boy has he changed. He only has one surviving litter mate so I'm super glad I got him. His eyes are light green or grey. Not sure which. They may or may not change. I'm hoping not lol. They are so handsome!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

APBT Mom said:


> Aww you have a beautiful pack, I love all the pictures!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Thank you  I get sooooo many comments on cap'n lol. I picked him the day he was born when he appeared solid blue. Boy has he changed. He only has one surviving litter mate so I'm super glad I got him. His eyes are light green or grey. Not sure which. They may or may not change. I'm hoping not lol. They are so handsome!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


How old is he? My boy had teal eyes when I got him, as he got older they darkened up. It went from a blueish green to green to now it pretty much matches his coat color. Im not sure how old your boy is, but it looks like he is around the age where my boys became permanent. So I think most likely if he's at that age and there that color, it will stay for sure! It looks great with his coloring

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Theyre all ugly, paper hung, mangey, flea infested, mutts. Especially envy. I wouldn't waste the $ on food. (Sorry sum1 had to keep you grounded lol. You know how I really secretly feel about them janky mongrels  )


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Envy is gorgeous!

You have a beautiful "herd"

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JohnsDaddy (Oct 15, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Theyre all ugly, paper hung, mangey, flea infested, mutts. Especially envy. I wouldn't waste the $ on food. (Sorry sum1 had to keep you grounded lol. You know how I really secretly feel about them janky mongrels  )


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Lol! ive been waiting for these!!  Slayer is a big boy!! And does have quite the flashiness to him! The twins are cute too


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

DieselsMommie said:


> How old is he? My boy had teal eyes when I got him, as he got older they darkened up. It went from a blueish green to green to now it pretty much matches his coat color. Im not sure how old your boy is, but it looks like he is around the age where my boys became permanent. So I think most likely if he's at that age and there that color, it will stay for sure! It looks great with his coloring
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


He is not quite 5 months old. Usually the eyes have changed by now so I'm kinda thinking they are what they are. Of course I'm not gonna hold my breath or anything and I love him no matter what 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Theyre all ugly, paper hung, mangey, flea infested, mutts. Especially envy. I wouldn't waste the $ on food. (Sorry sum1 had to keep you grounded lol. You know how I really secretly feel about them janky mongrels  )


Lol ya ya I know you secretly have a very teeny tiny soft spot somewhere deep down inside for them lol. It probably just says they aren't as bad as they could be LOL!!!! Envy isn't looking so bad now. Finally. I'm not living in a dream world though I know she has about every fault imaginable but I love her anyway.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Katey said:


> Envy is gorgeous!
> 
> You have a beautiful "herd"
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Lol! ive been waiting for these!!  Slayer is a big boy!! And does have quite the flashiness to him! The twins are cute too


 I've been asked over and over and over but my stinking phone was being ridiculous. Slayer is getting huge! His dad "popped" right around 2 and I'm thinking Slayer is right now. I measured him yesterday and he's about 21" tall I'm hoping his darn head catches up. Lol!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

JohnsDaddy said:


>


Lol! Goober!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JohnsDaddy (Oct 15, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Lol! Goober!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You know me!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

*Slayer is so cool..his head is gigantic.*


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

Cap'n Morgan's face.....never seen anything like it! Love it!

His black muzzle & widow's peak are both so defined and symmetrical they actually make him look like he's got the the "Angry Bird" eyebrow right in the middle haha, so awesome.


Your herd looks like a fun bunch to be around.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

JohnsDaddy said:


>


Blow me......


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

~StangChick~ said:


> *Slayer is so cool..his head is gigantic.*


Thank you!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

STiLL WILL said:


> Cap'n Morgan's face.....never seen anything like it! Love it!
> 
> His black muzzle & widow's peak are both so defined and symmetrical they actually make him look like he's got the the "Angry Bird" eyebrow right in the middle haha, so awesome.
> 
> Your herd looks like a fun bunch to be around.


Lol I do love his markings. It still makes me laugh because when I picked him he was solid blue with a little blaze. It's funny because I almost always go for the runt but for some reason I picked the biggest of the litter. The runt has been neutered and is a pet home dog and his twin brother has passed away. He's something special lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

YAY updates! Do they go down the slide at the park? Mel hates the slide but likes the balance beam and see saw lol How fun! Cash is so handsome! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

Nice dogs!


----------

